# Chips away?



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

How good are they,anyone used them for small chips?

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

I have only used them for a rear bumper scuff. They were very good. 

Please remember that each business is a franchise so one may be better than another.


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

I used them bit some other company came out did great job


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

As mentioned it's all down to the individual. The first time I used them the guy done a brilliant job, he was so confident that he simply said don't pay me if your not happy. The next time, due to someone more local opening the franchise it was crap. I have since used a guy who has a Revive franchise and he's great, he's an ex car painter by trade so I guess he should be good. On the other hand a franchise owner could be an ex bricklayer so it's definitely all down to the guy doing the work.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

I contacted them Monday for a quote. Had an email an hour later asking for photos to do a quote(sent immediately ) and not heard anything since, that doesn't fill me with confidence!!


----------



## pcm1980 (May 4, 2009)

Some chips away guys are very good, some not so good, its a bit of a chance u take as its not easy to view their previous work. I have seen one particular chips away repair job and it was terrible, i wouldn't let the guy spray the weeds in my garden it was that bad!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sveneng (Apr 20, 2008)

I used the one in Abingdon Oxford to repair some deep scratches to my drivers door. It involved having to paint the whole door and blend into the front wing and rear door. My huge concern was the colour match and quality of finish. I met with the owner and highlighted my worries. We agreed he'd personally quality check the work and would have an extra day to do so. 
I was then surprised to get a call telling me my car was ready a day early. Upon collection the owner was away (so obviously hasn't done the quality check) and my heart sank as I saw the flatness of the paint. I rejected it and explained my reasoning along with what I'd do to rectify the paint. They agreed and asked me to wait while they refined the finish. To their credit the colour match was spot on and after spending another 90 minutes on the paint it was much better. They did leave a couple of dull spots and also a patch at the bottom of the door with white marks on. I ended up sorting these out myself and the paint is now 100%. I'm still left with over polish on the plastic trim though and marring to the chrome window trim where they failed to mask before using the rotary.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

makes me laugh on here , people will spend hundreds on some hyped up wax , filtered water , all manner of of products to protect and care for thier car to the very highest of standards , then when it needs some paint theyre only too happy to have some cowboy spraying it on the driveway in the middle of winter


----------



## Sveneng (Apr 20, 2008)

The Abingdon franchise is not mobile. It's a bodyshop that has really good reviews. I wouldn't have used a mobile for the work I had done. The price was not a factor for me, the expected quality was and it cost more than some other places but I based my decision on its reputation and reviews.


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

I don't have any personal experience of using them, but my understanding is that the repair looks fine initially but may not be very long lasting. This is a result of the thickness and type of lacquer used when compared with a traditional body shop.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

steveo3002 said:


> makes me laugh on here , people will spend hundreds on some hyped up wax , filtered water , all manner of of products to protect and care for thier car to the very highest of standards , then when it needs some paint theyre only too happy to have some cowboy spraying it on the driveway in the middle of winter


I'm not Chipsaway, nor am I a cowboy, but I can work on driveway in all but the harshest of conditions ..... and turn out a good job


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

good for you

still strikes me that people will order 100s of pounds worth of detailing stuff but go for the cheapest dregs paint job with the hopes they can buff and tickle it up to a nice job

ive seen what *some* of these driveway bandits are like , ive worked in main dealer bodyshops all my life and and many sales dept use them, ive stood and watched them wipe of the rain or frost and get to work , then when the customer goes beserk we had to redo the job indoors in the £££££ oven


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

Some of us bandits have some pride about ourselves and actually spend money on decent tents and equipment so we can work in said conditions and I'm not afraid to refer the customer to a decent body shop if needs be.


----------



## pcm1980 (May 4, 2009)

Proper job = bodyshop.
Quick tart up/back street sales car= man in a van.
Bodyshops wouldn't invest tens of thousands into equipment if you could do an equally as good job in the yard.
Im also not that keen on poisioning neighbours by spraying 2k isocyanate paints into the atmosphere, a spraybooth is designed to contain and filter the air before it is exits the exhaust ducting into the atmosphere. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mowbs (Nov 2, 2015)

To be fair, I've seen many poor paint jobs from main dealers. Like already said in this post it all comes down to the individual doing the job, paying top dollar (or pound) doesn't guarantee the best (or sometimes even any better than a pigs ear) of a job.
The best thing to do is stress how particular you are before you give them the job, tell them you want them to remove parts rather than mask them off and they'll hopefully put their best effort into it, if they are happy to take it on and still f*** it up they won't be too surprised when you kick off if they make a horses a*** of it.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

steveo3002 said:


> good for you
> 
> still strikes me that people will order 100s of pounds worth of detailing stuff but go for the cheapest dregs paint job with the hopes they can buff and tickle it up to a nice job
> 
> ive seen what *some* of these driveway bandits are like , ive worked in main dealer bodyshops all my life and and many sales dept use them, ive stood and watched them wipe of the rain or frost and get to work , then when the customer goes beserk we had to redo the job indoors in the £££££ oven


I don't do trade work either.
Now I am generalising - but Smart repairers that concentrate on trade work have to bang the jobs out because the trader has them nailed down on price. And if you pay peanuts ......... cheaper products are used, and care & attention to detail go out the window. They get used to 'taking the eye off the damage' as per the dealers instructions. The problem comes when they take that same standard of work to the retail side, where the customer knows where the damage was and expects a perfect job.
I only work retail. Trade couldn't afford me.


----------

